# No connection via ethernet, no default gateway...



## disappeared (Jul 4, 2011)

I got a hand-me-down laptop the other day. Wireless (WLAN) works fine, but I can not connect via ethernet. 

It gives the "Limited or no connectivity" message, even if the ethernet cable is unplugged (no "a cable has been unplugged" message)

The laptop is plugged in to an EWIRE modem/router. Desktop connects fine via ethernet, as does my PlayStation 3 console via wireless. So I don't think it has to do with the modem/router.

It's a Compaq from 2005 or so. Windows XP Pro SP3. 


System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 3

HP
Mobile AMD Sempron
3300+
1.99GHz, 384MB RAM
Physical Address Extension



ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
<C> Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host name............ : PC264411574023
Primary DNS Suffix.. :
Node Type............ : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled.. : No
WINS Proxy Enabled : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection2:

Media State............: Media disconnected
Description.............: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address......: 00-14-A5-EC-3F-8E

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS suffix......:
Description.........: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address.........: 00-16-D4-48-A7-69
Dhcp enabled......: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled...: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address..: 169.254.145.202
Subnet Mask.......: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway..:




I have no idea. I have a general knowledge of fixing the typical internet connection problem (obtain DNS automatically, repair connection, unplug modem for 20 seconds, etc) but I've never been this stumped before. 

Any help would be appreciated. I'll try to be back as much as possible to supply other info if needed.

Thank you.


----------



## disappeared (Jul 4, 2011)

Forgot to add that I did the usual checks: swapped cables and ports, still nothing.


Ultimately, if I can't get ethernet working, it's no big deal. I can use wireless. I'm just more curious about the problem than anything else.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Do you know the exact model for this Compaq? You can go to the Compaq web site and download a new driver for the network adapter to see if this will fix the issue.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;

Maybe below topic help your issue.

Solved: Windows XP network problem - Tech Support Guy Forums


----------



## disappeared (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi again.

I downloaded a more recent driver for the laptop's network adapter (it's a Presario V5000) but still no success. It remains with the "Limited or no connectivity."


I also tried that method linked to on another forum, about changing the computer's name and workgroup, but no success there either.

This is getting strange. I thought it was maybe a defective network adapter but the Device Manager says it's working properly.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi again ;

Can you check your services IP HELPER service must be on ( Automatic) right click on IP HELPER go to properties change startup to AUTOMATIC and try again.

Also go to command prompt Start\ type in search bos CMD and right click on then run as an administrator

c:\ ipconfig /release

c:\ ipconfig /renew

This link might be help the issue instead 
You receive a "Limited or no connectivity" message on a computer that is connected to the Internet by a DSL modem or by a cable modem after you install Windows XP Service Pack 2


----------



## vcolev (Jan 15, 2011)

try /ipconfig flushdns

in a cmd prompt.

then if that doesnt work try
/ipconfig release
then when it is done
/ipconfig renew


----------

